# [SOLVED] Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.



## zNiko (Jun 17, 2008)

Just built this: 

Asus P5K Pro Motherboard
Intel Q6600 2.4GHz Quad
Western Digital 500GB SATA
EVGA 8800GTS 640MB
Asus Lightscribe DVD R/RW SATA
Rosewill 600W Power Supply

With everything plugged in: 
When I press the power button everything spins up (all fans, GFX) for several seconds, turns off for a second, then back on. It doesn't turn off again, but I get no Bios prompt or beeps. It just idles.

Without graphics card or RAM:
Same problem.

I have used the jumper to clear BIOS and I still get the same problem. I have the 24pin power plugged in, and the 4pin by the processor.

Is this something I did wrong, or could the motherboard be faulty?

-niKo


----------



## zNiko (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

Forgot to mention 2x2GB Patriot RAM (Viper Series) 800MHz -- I know my board supports this.

Didn't give me the option of editing my original post .. 

-niKo


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

You could try a higher quality PSU, or even borrow one of a slightly higher spec to make sure. Yours only pumps out 35A on the 12volt rails, the graphics card alone uses 18 of those...


----------



## zNiko (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

Would the remaining power (I mean that which is not being eaten by the GFX) be able to sustain the rest of my system?

Power couldn't be what's causing my boot problem, though, because the same thing happens when the only things I have connected are the PSU, motherboard, and CPU.

Should I get a replacement motherboard? (It's still within 30-days, so I could get a refund).

-niKo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

to get post you need
video
ram
cpu
i would be running this in it
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w
try a cmos reset and see if you get post
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual
when you get post update the bios


----------



## zNiko (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

When I did NewEgg's Wattage Calculator It said I needed something like 530. Why would a need a 750 to power it? Also, I've tried your suggestions and got the same result. Guess I could try again...

-niKo


----------



## zNiko (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

Ok. I reset the CMOS, and started it up with one stick of RAM and the Graphics Card plugged in. Same thing happened. A couple seconds after the GFX spun up, it all powered off and back on, no BIOS. I have to get this fixed this week, as I'm going away and don't want my return policy to expire. So I need to know now: should I get a better PSU, replacement motherboard, or CPU?

-niKo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard where you can get a good look at everything,with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
and see if you get post
check you have the correct amount of standoffs no more no less
that they line up with the holes in the m/board
usually 9


----------



## zNiko (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

dai: Tried that, and had the same problem. So I'm going to return the motherboard for a replacement, return the 600w PSU for a refund, and order something along the lines of the 750w PSU you gave me a link to, unless you reply with more information.

750w seems a bit much. Are you sure that's what I need?

-niKo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

650 is the min and it's only a few dollars dearer for the 750 so worth spending the extra now to save having to upgrade again afterwards


----------



## zNiko (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

That sounds good. So I'm going to order the 750w PSU and replace the motherboard.. ?

-niKo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

let us know how you go with it


----------



## zNiko (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

So I got the 750w PSU you recommended, and replaced my motherboard, and it all works fine now. : ) Thanks for the help.

-niKo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5K Pro - Powers off and back on, no boot.*

glad you have it sorted


----------

